# Fletching Beginner?



## jharrel7 (May 30, 2015)

I have always taking my arrows to a shop to get reflected, I want to learn how to fletch my own arrows. I would love all yalls help or input on which fletching jig to buy, best glue to use, and of course a step-by-step process on how to fletch them. Also one last ? When buying a fletching jig which helical would be best? Like I said I always take them somewhere to get done, so i never asked what helical they were. 
Thanks.


----------



## pasinthrough (May 31, 2015)

I have used Blazer vanes and an off-set Jo Jan for many years now.  I like the aluminum clamps so you can scrape any excess glue off.  Here is a video I did a year or so back.  I pretty much use the same process but I've added an arrow spine tester from Firenock.  It's a PAPS and not so much for the DIY guy, but if you do a lot of arrows, it will help you stay consistent.  



Since the embed feature doesn't work in this sub-forum, here is the direct link.  Kris, I tried to embed it...

https://youtu.be/m9FElb--9ps


----------



## jharrel7 (May 31, 2015)

Thanks this was the type of help I was looking for.


----------



## pasinthrough (May 31, 2015)

Glad to help.  When you get going, just stay focused and go slow and easy, you'll have it in no time.  The reason I don't use super glue on inserts or vanes...  I'm too old and slow...


----------



## jharrel7 (Jun 1, 2015)

Haha, thanks for all your help.


----------



## Kris87 (Jun 1, 2015)

I'm not sure why they can't fix the embed problem on the subforums....sorry about that.

Since I don't fletch hundreds of arrows each year, I use the AZ Mini because it puts the most amount of helical on a blazer vane of any jig out there.  It is almost dummy proof to use.  I use loc-tite ultra control gel because it sets fast and is not brittle like most super glues.  The best advice I can give you is to not use too much glue.  I use 3 dots of glue on a 2" blazer vane and spread it out with a wire.  That works well and doesn't leave any excess on the shaft.


----------



## jharrel7 (Jun 1, 2015)

Off-set or right helical do the jigs come that way or will I have to order a specific one? If so which one would be better since I'm right handed?


----------



## pasinthrough (Jun 1, 2015)

The jo jan off-set can be set by the user.  Clamps come straight, right or left.  I'm not sure if the off-set can be adjusted on other clamps or not.

As for the straight, left or right, that's built into the clamps on every one I've seen or used.


----------



## Kris87 (Jun 1, 2015)

Most everything you're gonna find is going to be right helical.  That will be what you want.


----------



## jharrel7 (Jun 1, 2015)

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Brewskis (Jun 1, 2015)

I have several arrows with torn fletchings so I've been wanting to get into this too, but have been putting it off. One question I have is how do you go about completely removing the old fletchings without damaging the carbon shaft?


----------



## pasinthrough (Jun 2, 2015)

Brewskis said:


> I have several arrows with torn fletchings so I've been wanting to get into this too, but have been putting it off. One question I have is how do you go about completely removing the old fletchings without damaging the carbon shaft?



I use a real sharp knife.  It's more of a process of shaving than scraping.  Don't damage the shaft or gouge it with the blade.  This is another reason I use wraps.  To remove the wraps and vanes, I just boil a pot of water and put the end of the arrow in it for a minute or so and they peel right off.


----------



## Bucky T (Jun 2, 2015)

I have a Bohning fletching jig.  $40 and works great.  I use right helical.

I have a scraping tool that removes damaged fletchings and glue.

I've been using Beyond Bond fletching glue with good results.

The Bohning is a single feather or vane jig.  One at a time.  I'm not in a hurry repairing or fletching new arrows, so it doesn't bother me.

Go to 3Rivers Archery online.  They have everything you need to get started.


----------



## Kris87 (Jun 2, 2015)

pasinthrough said:


> I use a real sharp knife.  It's more of a process of shaving than scraping.  Don't damage the shaft or gouge it with the blade.  This is another reason I use wraps.  To remove the wraps and vanes, I just boil a pot of water and put the end of the arrow in it for a minute or so and they peel right off.



Same for me on the wraps.  Vanes stick so much better to a wrap as well.  The benefits far outweigh the 5gr they add to the back of the shaft.


----------



## aligator (Jun 29, 2015)

I use a hair dryer and razor knife, like it better then hot water. I then wipe with "goof off" (from paint store)to remove glue.


----------



## Kaveman44 (Aug 20, 2015)

*Bitzenburger for me!!!!*

Bitzenburger Gig for me,got it this summer and LOVE IT,i do Right Helical clamp with a little bit of off set, people say you lose a little bit of speed and i mean a little , but i will take accuracy all day. I use Loctite Gel superglue , Good Luck


----------



## NugeForPres (Sep 7, 2015)

I just started fletching my own using the Arizona EZ fletch mini. Like the helical that it puts on the Blazers, and it is simple to use.


----------



## GADawg08 (Aug 11, 2016)

don't know if this helps or not, but I've used the NAP "shrink wrap type" to refletch arrows and they've held up really well.....and fly straight too


----------

